# هل الظروف معرفة أم نكرة ؟



## benss

سلام عليكم

هل الظروف معرفة أم نكرة ؟

و شكرا​


----------



## DireStraits1

"معرفة بالطبع لأنها تحتوي على "ال​


----------



## benss

DireStraits1 said:


> "معرفة بالطبع لأنها تحتوي على "ال​




لو سمحت يا أخي الكريم
ماذا تقصد بكلامك "بالطبع"، هل يمكنك أن تجيبني بإجابة أدق و بطريقة علمية  ؟
و زادك الله علما نافعا​


----------



## Xence

بما أن الظروف أسماء ، فإنه يجري عليها ما يجري على سائر الأسماء ... أي أنها قد تكون نكرة أو معرفة (والتعريف يكون بـ"ال" أو بالإضافة أو ما إلى هنالك) أ

مثلا : صُمْتُ يوماً (نكرة) ، صُمْتُ اليومَ أو يومَ الاثنين (معرفة) ا
انعرجت السيارة شمالاً (نكرة) ، انعرجت السيارة شمالَ الجبل (معرفة) ا

ربما تكون هناك استثناءات ، مثلما هو الحال مع ظرف الزمان "أمسِ" الذي يكون معرّفا دون إضافة ، أرجو أن يتعرض لها أعضاء آخرون بشيء من التفصيل​


----------



## benss

شكرا جزيلا​


----------

